# Personalized Photos for free.



## UCModFloppy (11 Apr 2008)

I've been racking my brain for months to come up with another way to pay my thanks to all the Forces Members that I can. I would like to offer my graphic design talents to the troops for personalized photos they can give their families for free. It's not my day job, It's been a hobby for 13 years. One of my first was for my little brother after graduation at Cornwallis. There are many different designs that can be made. Patches, text, maps, flags, anything can be added to a picture. send me a message if your interested, its free. 

Thanks to all


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (11 Apr 2008)

Thank you for offering this service. It's a very nice gesture.


----------



## UCModFloppy (11 Apr 2008)

drhux,
  your welcome, its the least I can do. I can also make it into desktop backgrounds, msn avatars, signature graphics. Supply me the graphics you want put together with a basic idea of what you want and I'm good to go. Some graphics I can find online if you dont have them. These graphics will be your own property with no watermarks, copyright, or trademark of my own.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Apr 2008)

Any way we could see a sample to show us exactly what you're proposing?

Thanks for your effort.


----------



## UCModFloppy (11 Apr 2008)

will do up a special sample tonight, would have earlier, but I'm making stew and dumplings today  ;D


----------



## UCModFloppy (16 Apr 2008)

Here is an example made I made in about an hour. The base image is from combat camera and had no information as to who it was in the pic. So its Bloggins! If anyone knows who this is let me know and I will correct. This is a pretty basic example.


----------

